# Snowboarding Style Terminology



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

You forgot

Gaper: Someone wearing obnoxiously bright and flashy clothing, while knowing absolutely nothing about snowboarding. Enjoys standing in the middle of cattracks, standing at the bottom of jumps, standing at the entry of rails, and always veers right in your path when you are passing them, causing you to eat shit indefinitely.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Haha yea... but I was thinking more along the lines of labels that help match a board to a rider.

Actually, you could match boards for gapers. Things like Chanel and BitchBoards.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Leo said:


> Haha yea... but I was thinking more along the lines of labels that help match a board to a rider.
> 
> Actually, you could match boards for gapers. Things like Chanel and BitchBoards.


and the king of the gaper snow thug brands - TechNine


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> and the king of the gaper snow thug brands - TechNine


But TechNine at least has some decent bindings and boards. Something Chanel and Bitchboards lacks through and through.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Leo said:


> But TechNine at least has some decent bindings and boards. Something Chanel and Bitchboards lacks through and through.


If you want to call them decent


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

seant46 said:


> If you want to call them decent


they actually arent bad at all, i'd go as far as calling them dependable....better than flows thats for sure
and they have a sick team


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> they actually arent bad at all, i'd go as far as calling them dependable....better than flows thats for sure
> and they have a sick team


LoL. Are you trying bait me again you bastard? Scotty Lago is sick!

And for future reference... my next bindings are the 390 Boss. Suck on that Mr. gnar!


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Leo said:


> LoL. Are you trying bait me again you bastard? Scotty Lago is sick!
> 
> And for future reference... my next bindings are the 390 Boss. Suck on that Mr. gnar!


hahaha nooo! didnt mean to step on your toes man, i just really really hate flows. anyways thats in the past!
my buddy just picked up the 390 slashers and im super jealous, this years model is siiiick


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> hahaha nooo! didnt mean to step on your toes man, i just really really hate flows. anyways thats in the past!
> my buddy just picked up the 390 slashers and im super jealous, this years model is siiiick


Yea... Rome is onto something great with their new Boss editions. Even their boards this year... I really, really wish I got a chance to demo the Agent. I ended up with a Turbo Dream because I couldn't bring myself to buy a board that I didn't demo. Even if it was a Rome.

390 Boss on a TD... I'm going to have a lot of fun this season. But I'll still ride my '07 Shaun White with 2010 Flow NXT-FSE :cheeky4:

Wish we lived in the same area so I could let you use my Flows to show that they aren't all that bad


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

What if you get consistent days of untraked powder on a big resort with about 100 people? Got at least 6 days like that last season...that makes me an All-Mountain-Free-Rider-day-trip-soloist?

Getting out of the woods and off powder when your legs can barely take you down a groomer..






Leo said:


> Alright, so I've been seeing some confusion as to what style of riding people do. Not sure if there was a post about this, but my search didn't pull up anything. Now, I'm not sure that I myself am completely right on this so feel free to add input.
> 
> Here are my explanations for the various type of riding styles:
> 
> ...


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> they actually arent bad at all, i'd go as far as calling them dependable....better than flows thats for sure
> and they have a sick team


My 08 t9 bindings broke the first strap in I ever did on them:laugh:. Since then they have continued to be nothing but shit, and from the couple boards I have tried from t9 I didn't like them either. All of the t9 boards I see are chipped to shit. /rant


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Shhhhhhh... I liked the Off-Topic ragging on gapers mo'betta.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

seant46 said:


> My 08 t9 bindings broke the first strap in I ever did on them:laugh:. Since then they have continued to be nothing but shit, and from the couple boards I have tried from t9 I didn't like them either. All of the t9 boards I see are chipped to shit. /rant


yeah their boards do chip fairly easy... that sucks about your bindings, mine last me two years and after the end of the second year i noticed my ratchet teeth just barely started to wear


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Park Rats AHOY!!!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

NinjaSteez said:


> All-Mountain Freestylers AHOY!!!


Fixed and double ribbed for your pleasure :thumbsup:


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

NinjaSteez said:


> Park Rats AHOY!!!


:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Haha dont get me wrong I love taking some pow slashes on the good days. To me its just not worth goin anywhere else on the mountain if it hasnt snowed anytime soon. Still definitely a regoshdamn Park Rat fo sho


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm actually going to venture into the park this coming season. Maybe I'll learn a box. Last season hurt my shins, but then I was on a stiff cambered board. Definitely getting more into jumps again though.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Haha the shiners on the boxes are the worst man. That and guttin yourself on a down rail. puuhhwhuuh, no more wind in the sails.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Doesn't help that 29 (age) is around the corner either.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Leo said:


> Doesn't help that 29 (age) is around the corner either.


Good god I would love to be that young again. Granted I'm turning 33 but something tells me you will be just fine in your park venturing.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> and the king of the gaper snow thug brands - TechNine


i was thinking the same thing, lmao.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Good god I would love to be that young again. Granted I'm turning 33 but something tells me you will be just fine in your park venturing.


both of you guys are the perfect age, last season i saw a man with a full head of grey hair hitting boxes ....no bullshit


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is a couple more.

Heelside Heros- the one edge sided people you think they are good enough to ride the blues and blacks without knowing how to ride that toe-side.

SnoHoes - Dress with all the bling and usually ride with the blinged out jibber that talks a good game but can't back it up. 

Cruiser - typically the 40-50 plus crowd that just like riding down a blue groomer(my belief is they are all ex-skiers)

Tree-Rat - or Flying board squirrel - These riders only ride tree line, and usually kick-ass at it.

Mogul Invader - Trys to beat skiers at their own game in the Moguls.(I'm afraid I fall into this one a lot)

I guess they aren't really over all styles so much as style of riders. Typically in the AASI world we classify riders as 
Freeride(back-country, moguls, groomers, trees, all -mountain dabbles on natural terrain features for freestyle), 
Freestyle(i.e. Parkrat, jibbers, pipers, jumpers) and 
Race/Carve(race courses, groomers).


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> both of you guys are the perfect age, last season i saw a man with a full head of grey hair hitting boxes ....no bullshit


I had a snowboard supervisor that at age 65 was learning to ride benches and rails. Pretty friggin awesome. I just hope my body can hold up so I can still be doing that too. I've also taught a lot of grey-beards the initial ins to riding park. Getting over the risk vs reward mental game is the hardest part.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

NinjaSteez said:


> Haha the shiners on the boxes are the worst man. That and guttin yourself on a down rail. puuhhwhuuh, no more wind in the sails.


I actually have found gutting myself on a rail doesn't hurt as much as some other bails. Maybe if I had a full stomach:laugh:


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Hard to classify to the exact on a persons riding style because it all comes down to opinions. What one person sees as all mountain may include back country as well or may be someone who loves a good carve, or someone who just loves everything all balled up. Sorry hate labels for the most part. Is kind of like the flex rating system what brand A has as a 3 may be a 4 or 5 on brand B.

There is just to much grey area on what belongs in what label.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Hard to classify to the exact on a persons riding style because it all comes down to opinions. What one person sees as all mountain may include back country as well or may be someone who loves a good carve, or someone who just loves everything all balled up. Sorry hate labels for the most part. Is kind of like the flex rating system what brand A has as a 3 may be a 4 or 5 on brand B.
> 
> There is just to much grey area on what belongs in what label.


Yea, I totally agree about riding style, but the labels are there to provide a starting point for beginners mainly. Riders like us here already know our brands and boards fairly well so labels aren't as important to us.

Even though one company rates a board's flex as 5 and the other a 4, a beginner is going to have a general clue as to the board being around medium flex. It's not accurate to seasoned riders, but it's accurate enough for newbies.

They would be so lost if snowboard equipment didn't have any type of scale or labels. Heck, they are still very lost even with the labels :laugh:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

You have to admit when you walk into a physical location and start looking at snowboards, unless you did your homework and had previous knowledge of boards, it's pretty hard to know what board does what. On the boards themselves, there doesn't seem to be alott of info most of the time. I guess that's what shop employees are for, but often time they actually know jack-shit and are making things up for a sale.

They figure if the rider is new enough to need advice anyways, they won't know the difference until it's too late.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Leo said:


> Yea, I totally agree about riding style, but the labels are there to provide a starting point for beginners mainly. Riders like us here already know our brands and boards fairly well so labels aren't as important to us.
> 
> Even though one company rates a board's flex as 5 and the other a 4, a beginner is going to have a general clue as to the board being around medium flex. It's not accurate to seasoned riders, but it's accurate enough for newbies.
> 
> They would be so lost if snowboard equipment didn't have any type of scale or labels. Heck, they are still very lost even with the labels :laugh:


Was just being a Debbie Downer on the labeling of styles.

Yeah I agree to a degree but most of the labels of riding style would have different meanings depending on where you ride. No matter what a sales guys suggests it boils down to what the customer really is looking for. Buying a new snowboard should be like buying a new car at least to me. They can only tell you so much before you have to find out for yourself.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm going to be honest, most of the newbies (and even more experienced riders) need to stop freaking out about equipment out so much and just go ride. Skill makes a much greater impact on your riding than your equipment. Once you can actually get down the mountain without falling on your ass everytime you try to link a turn, maybe then start worrying about equipment...

I'll be completely honest though, I don't have much nearby so most of my year is spent fantasizing about mountains and researching new equipment... this would explain the increasing equipment supply and rapidly decreasing bank account. :laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Snowfox said:


> I'm going to be honest, most of the newbies (and even more experienced riders) need to stop freaking out about equipment out so much and just go ride. Skill makes a much greater impact on your riding than your equipment. Once you can actually get down the mountain without falling on your ass everytime you try to link a turn, maybe then start worrying about equipment...
> 
> I'll be completely honest though, I don't have much nearby so most of my year is spent fantasizing about mountains and researching new equipment... this would explain the increasing equipment supply and rapidly decreasing bank account. :laugh:



My most valuable piece of snowboard equipment is my *season pass*  First thing I get every season.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

pawlo said:


> My most valuable piece of snowboard equipment is my *season pass*  First thing I get every season.


Same, what's the point of new gear if you can only go a couple times.

Honestly I think people are so physco about gear simply because right now there is no snow, which means you can't snowboard. When you can't snowboard, all you can do is fantasize about snowboarding. Fantasizing about snowboarding equipment is the next best thing you can do.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Same, what's the point of new gear if you can only go a couple times.
> 
> Honestly I think people are so physco about gear simply because right now there is no snow, which means you can't snowboard. When you can't snowboard, all you can do is fantasize about snowboarding. Fantasizing about snowboarding equipment is the next best thing you can do.


this is especially bad with people new to snowboarding, like me the past 2 years. i was so stoked on the sport that during the summer, all i could think about was shredding and i seriously started getting obsessed. i bought close to 600$ worth of new shit...shit i didnt really need. 
now that ive been into it for a while i know better than to waste my money on shit i dont need, and to save it for more important stuff like a season pass, gas and food, lodging etc. snowboarding is a sport where its really easy to get caught up in spending because theres so many accessories you can use.
just think about it....in how many other sports do you need 3+ layers, boots, goggles, beanies, a board, bindings,headphones,bandanas,balaclavas,camel backs... i could go on all day!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

It does get expensive. I must have taste for expensive sports, because the other thing I really got into was paintballing. $450 gun, $150 electronic hopper, $125 Comp air tank, $100 gun upgrades, $200 in apparel, and then blowing through about a case and 1/2 of paint ($60+) every time you go plus admission. I had to give it up, on the bright side my equipment bought me a new Evo. At least with snowboarding once you get your pass and gear, all your spending money on is gas/food, (Off course I'm one of those cheap motherfuckers who makes his own PBJ).


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

You need to go classy. PBJ is too rich for me. Camp stove and melt some snow. Add ramen noodles. Fresh hot meal. Way better than frozen PBJ


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, the biggest issue with newbies is the gear. Too many new snowboarders go out and get and expensive setup like a Burton Custom-X. I can't tell you how many times I've seen a new snowboarder on the bunny hill with a CusX. In this situation, board matters a great deal. Boards like the CusX are really stiff and are really hard to control for a beginner.

Another prime gear mistake they make is buying boots based on color and price rather than fit. They also go and find boots that are super comfy out of the box only to end up with too much heel lift and frozen toes.

All of this totally ruins the experience, makes it too difficult to learn, and just plain wastes money.

When you pick up experience and gain in skill level, that's when gear doesn't matter as much. I can shred on the stiffest board, but still have loads of fun on a noodle. This is because I know how to compensate for the type of gear I'm on. Newbies don't know how to do this.

I do agree that sometimes they read way too much into it. This is because of the labels like you guys say. Every company is different, but they aren't going to be drastically different. So when you view it this way, you get a basic ballpark estimate of where the board stands.

I see a Lib Tech 7 flex board and a Rome 8 flex board. Okay, the Rome in reality is softer. However, I do know that both of these boards are on the stiff end of the spectrum. This is how a newbie's approach should be. Trying to figure out which is stiffer than which is pointless at this point because both are on the same end of spectrum and the difference will be highly negligible to a beginner.

And yea, we are all suffering from the off-season blues. PRAY FOR SNOW! Meanwhile, I'm going to live vicariously through forum discussions about snowboard related topics


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Leo said:


> PRAY FOR SNOW! Meanwhile, I'm going to live vicariously through forum discussions about snowboard related topics


i'm convinced skateboarding and what you posted above are the only two things that keep me sane during the offseason!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

HoboMaster said:


> Same, what's the point of new gear if you can only go a couple times.
> 
> Honestly I think people are so physco about gear simply because right now there is no snow, which means you can't snowboard. When you can't snowboard, all you can do is fantasize about snowboarding. Fantasizing about snowboarding equipment is the next best thing you can do.


Absolutely. I got my new board at a sale in August and that triggered the snowboard stoke wayy to early in the season..


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Same, what's the point of new gear if you can only go a couple times.


Some people just want to look "gnar bro". I label them as a mix of gaper/weekend warriors


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Method said:


> Some people just want to look "gnar bro". I label them as a mix of gaper/weekend warriors


Except the hot snow bunnies. They can match and color coordinate all they want to. I won't hate. Eye candy for all!


----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> Except the hot snow bunnies. They can match and color coordinate all they want to. I won't hate. Eye candy for all!


Until the same one gets in your way several times, perhaps in the SAME PLACE EACH TIME (small hill), and you just want to hit that one feature or take that one line... /rant

Sorry, I just get really annoyed when people don't go to the hill to ride but to socialize and sit on their bums in the middle of the run. :dunno:

On topic, I can't really be categorized as anything because I'll ride *anything* that's available to me (that's what happens when you live in Iowa and the closest hill is 1.5 hours away, the closest GOOD hill another 45 minutes). I also agree with the skill > equipment, to a point. After that the right board is very much beneficial because perhaps you're pushing a noodle past its limits carving or such.

On a tangent, my family is gonna take a trip to Colorado this spring break! I'm so excited to ride some real *mountains*, and if I get lucky, maybe even a pow day (do pow days happen that late, and will I be able to get out early enough to find some nice stuff if such a thing is to occur?)!


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Halborr said:


> Until the same one gets in your way several times, perhaps in the SAME PLACE EACH TIME (small hill), and you just want to hit that one feature or take that one line... /rant
> 
> Sorry, I just get really annoyed when people don't go to the hill to ride but to socialize and sit on their bums in the middle of the run. :dunno:
> 
> ...


Why would it bother you if people go snowboarding to socialize?:dunno:
Sitting in the middle of the run is understandable though.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Freecarver here, always looking for the perfect groomer with the perfect pitch. Freeride moguls, steeps, and crud once in a while, too. Being predominantly a carver, I do avoid things that jeopardize my edges like steel rails and rocks. I love riding through trees, too, and if off-piste opportunities weren't such incredibly rare events in the mid-Atlantic, I'd have a separate hardboot/freeride setup just for that.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Halborr said:


> Until the same one gets in your way several times, perhaps in the SAME PLACE EACH TIME (small hill), and you just want to hit that one feature or take that one line... /rant


What's _really_ fun is when the mass lessons get started. Don't know what it's like on other mountains, but on Seymour a lot of the classes go down the Manning run, which for the first couple of hundred yards is like a wide half-pipe. So you're trying to go down the run and all these little traffic pylons are scattered along the run, some in a heap, some moving slowly and erratically. I try to think of it as a challenge...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hey speaking of snowboard terminology (not style), here's one that I've been wondering about. What are you riding if you're not riding switch? Not "regular", because that means left-foot-forward. Not "normal", because that's too, uh, normal. Is there a term for that?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Your riding frontside? Good question. I think the main thing is that unless you say your riding switch, people assume your riding either goofy or regular depending on your style.


----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

seant46 said:


> Why would it bother you if people go snowboarding to socialize?:dunno:
> Sitting in the middle of the run is understandable though.


It's mostly the *and* part of that sentence: socialize *and* sit on their bums in the middle of the run. So I guess that could be cut down to just sitting in the middle of the run.

Bad sentence structure on my part, sorry.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Side Hits on Vimeo What would you call this type of riding, by far this is my favorite.:thumbsup:


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Halborr said:


> It's mostly the *and* part of that sentence: socialize *and* sit on their bums in the middle of the run. So I guess that could be cut down to just sitting in the middle of the run.
> 
> Bad sentence structure on my part, sorry.


No worry's, I just felt like being a smart ass:laugh:


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

I ride down groomers mostly and sometimes i like to cruise slow on greens and blues its not always about speed. Sometimes it is fun to cruise its peaceful to cruise and hear the snow cracking under your board.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Hey speaking of snowboard terminology (not style), here's one that I've been wondering about. What are you riding if you're not riding switch? Not "regular", because that means left-foot-forward. Not "normal", because that's too, uh, normal. Is there a term for that?


your natural stance.


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Hey speaking of snowboard terminology (not style), here's one that I've been wondering about. What are you riding if you're not riding switch? Not "regular", because that means left-foot-forward. Not "normal", because that's too, uh, normal. Is there a term for that?


If your not riding switch your not riding regular (left foot forward) then you would be riding Goofy ( right foot forward) correct? i was a little confused by your question though.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Failed_God said:


> If your not riding switch your not riding regular (left foot forward) then you would be riding Goofy ( right foot forward) correct? i was a little confused by your question though.


Yeah, I didn't phrase it well. Goofy's not the answer tho, because I'm looking for the general term. Let me try again. Whether you are a goofy or a regular rider, when you ride with your back foot forward it's called 'switch' as a general term, i.e. "I had the accident while riding switch". So, if you're not riding switch, you're riding [insert phrase here].


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Failed_God said:


> If your not riding switch your not riding regular (left foot forward) then you would be riding Goofy ( right foot forward) correct? i was a little confused by your question though.


he meant what do you call it when your riding in your "normal" stance, with out having to specify which stance you are riding like saying goofy or regular.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, I didn't phrase it well. Goofy's not the answer tho, because I'm looking for the general term. Let me try again. Whether you are a goofy or a regular rider, when you ride with your back foot forward it's called 'switch' as a general term, i.e. "I had the accident while riding switch". So, if you're not riding switch, you're riding [*natural*].



0123456789


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

I understand now what you are asking. But I don't know what the term would be other then maybe "natural stance" like someone already said.


----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

Natural seems appropriate, but I've never had a time where I've needed a word to specify *not switch*, as (at least where I'm from) it's always explicitly stated when you're riding switch.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The fact of the matter is that you can only ride in two directions, so if your not riding switch anyone can assume you are riding your natural stance, Goofy or Regular.

BUT. If you are one of those people who boardslides down the mountains and screws up all the runs because you can't make a turn, you could actually ride in 3 directions!!

"Yeah dude, I totally killed that run on my boardslide edge."
"You sure did, someone better call the groomers"


----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> The fact of the matter is that you can only ride in two directions, so if your not riding switch anyone can assume you are riding your natural stance, Goofy or Regular.
> 
> BUT. If you are one of those people who boardslides down the mountains and screws up all the runs because you can't make a turn, you could actually ride in 3 directions!!
> 
> ...


Even better, 4! Don't forget backside! :laugh:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Hey speaking of snowboard terminology (not style), here's one that I've been wondering about. What are you riding if you're not riding switch? Not "regular", because that means left-foot-forward. Not "normal", because that's too, uh, normal. Is there a term for that?


I'm going to contribute to the absolutely ridiculous amount of posts about what is "not riding switch" by putting it like this...zen master style...

If you do a switch backside 3, you put the word _switch_ in front. When you do a backside 3, there is no word in front. So to clairfy, not switch = ______

yeah.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i dont think anyone else has ever broken down this subject before like us.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i dont think anyone else has ever broken down this subject before like us.


Yes, we are truly, truly bored.

Where's the #&$(#* SNOW?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> If you do a switch backside 3, you put the word _switch_ in front. When you do a backside 3, there is no word in front. So to clairfy, not switch = ______


So it's like the sound of one hand not clapping?

I'm a little surprised no-one's ever needed the word. It seems kind of like Klingons not having a word for "To Be".


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Halborr said:


> Until the same one gets in your way several times, perhaps in the SAME PLACE EACH TIME (small hill), and you just want to hit that one feature or take that one line... /rant
> 
> Sorry, I just get really annoyed when people don't go to the hill to ride but to socialize and sit on their bums in the middle of the run. :dunno:
> 
> ...


Colorado gets its most snow in March and April.


But we don't want your touristy ass here :cheeky4:


----------



## Shryke (Sep 26, 2010)

*quick question*

Hey guys. I'm doing a Japanese to English translation and I'm not well-versed in snowboard technology. Could you tell me what the japanese--which should be very similar to the English --is referring to in English?

In referring to types of snowboarding an skiing styles:
1. Is there a "technical" style, or something similar? 
2. Cob, cob, Cobb style? Something like that?
3. Is there a "powder" style?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I actually know some Japanese, but I'm not versed in current culture.

1. Technical would more then likely be freestyle. Freestyle focuses on doing tricks with the snowboard off jumps, on the ground, and on rails/boxes.

2. Really not sure what Cob is, I'm trying to think of an English word Japanese would pronounce that way. Sounds to me like Carve, I don't think there is a "V" sound in Japanese so that would be the imitation. Carving would simply be riding the board down the hill and making big turns, most likely on groomed runs. A type of Freeriding.

3. Powder is, well, snowboarding on powder, (Fresh Snow). Also a type of Freeriding.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

i'm thinking he meant riding cab which is like a switch fakie, but i cant define it worth shit.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

laz167 said:


> Side Hits on Vimeo What would you call this type of riding, by far this is my favorite.:thumbsup:


All-mountain freestyle my friend. That's the stuff I do... although not as good as that guy lol.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

thugit said:


> i'm thinking he meant riding cab which is like a switch fakie, but i cant define it worth shit.


Huh? LoL.

I believe it goes:

Switch: When you are riding with your other foot forward

Fakie: When you are riding with your other foot forward in a pipe. Example: Kevin Pearce dropped in fakie.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

haha shit, don't ask me, i know switch and "natural", backside and frontside, and that's the extent of it.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Shryke said:


> Hey guys. I'm doing a Japanese to English translation and I'm not well-versed in snowboard technology. Could you tell me what the japanese--which should be very similar to the English --is referring to in English?
> 
> In referring to types of snowboarding an skiing styles:
> 1. Is there a "technical" style, or something similar?
> ...


1.) I think you are talking about like in skateboarding where there are tricks while not initially looking like impressive tricks are extremely hard to hit because of the level of difficulty. A "Technical" style then would most likely be seen in slopestyle competitions, and rail jams format competitions.

2.) Cab - 
*Caballerial*, *Full Cab* or *Cab*, is originally a street skateboarding trick, however the trick is now also done by snowboarders. It is another name for a Fakie 360 ollie, or in snowboarding, a switch nollie frontside 360. The Caballerial was named after professional skater Steve Caballero, who invented the trick in the early 1980s, originally doing the trick backside. The trick was originally performed on vert ramps or pools but has since been adapted to flatground, in snowboarding, the trick is usually done off small rollers, on flat ground, or down sets of stairs. Cab tricks are fakie backside in skateboarding. In snowboarding, cab tricks are Switch frontside rotations
The *Half-cab* is a variation of the Caballerial where instead of doing the full 360, you are only doing a 180, thus making it a *Half-cab*
Caballerial - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

3.) Powder refers to the type/quality of snow, which usually intails the fresh snowfall or untouched snow. This might be referred to as "backcountry" riding or "big" mountain riding. Those types of riding usually happen outside resort boundaries, however anyone can "Powder" ride on fresh snowfall days inside resort boundaries.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

gjsnowboarder said:


> 1.) I think you are talking about like in skateboarding where there are tricks while not initially looking like impressive tricks are extremely hard to hit because of the level of difficulty. A "Technical" style then would most likely be seen in slopestyle competitions, and rail jams format competitions.
> 
> 2.) Cab -
> *Caballerial*, *Full Cab* or *Cab*, is originally a street skateboarding trick, however the trick is now also done by snowboarders. It is another name for a Fakie 360 ollie, or in snowboarding, a switch nollie frontside 360. The Caballerial was named after professional skater Steve Caballero, who invented the trick in the early 1980s, originally doing the trick backside. The trick was originally performed on vert ramps or pools but has since been adapted to flatground, in snowboarding, the trick is usually done off small rollers, on flat ground, or down sets of stairs. Cab tricks are fakie backside in skateboarding. In snowboarding, cab tricks are Switch frontside rotations
> ...


Riding powder is essentially like sex but better


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Leo said:


> Huh? LoL.
> 
> I believe it goes:
> 
> ...


is it even possible to drop in fakie? i thought cab only came into play when you are popping off your nose, and spinning frontside (while riding switch)


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Leo said:


> Except the hot snow bunnies. They can match and color coordinate all they want to. I won't hate. Eye candy for all!


Oh yes no descrimination there!, Especially come spring boarding when some of them may be rocking their bikinis.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> but I was thinking more along the lines of labels that help match a board to a rider.


SnowBunnies:

Hanging out and the lodges throughout the day, they earn their stripes by wearing make-up, tight black pants and on some occasion a tight white Helly-Hanson top while sipping on their Latte's and not a single speck of snow on their body.

if they made snowboard compatible UGGS, then these cock-teasers would def wear em.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> SnowBunnies:
> 
> Hanging out and the lodges throughout the day, they earn their stripes by wearing make-up, tight black pants and on some occasion a tight white Helly-Hanson top while sipping on their Latte's and not a single speck of snow on their body.
> 
> if they made snowboard compatible UGGS, then these cock-teasers would def wear em.


Damn Mr. Polonia, haven't heard from you in a good minute.

j.Gnar: When you drop into a pipe switch, I believe they refer to that as dropping in fakie. I heard an announcer say that when Shaun White dropped in switch once.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> Damn Mr. Polonia, haven't heard from you in a good minute.


whats good bro...during summer im usually MIA...the last thing i want to do is think about riding cuz then winter will seem like an eternity away.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> whats good bro...during summer im usually MIA...the last thing i want to do is think about riding cuz then winter will seem like an eternity away.


I had a son that's what's good 

Well, the wifey had a son. I just stood by and watched :laugh:

Winter seems like an eternity away as soon as I have my last shred session.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> I had a son that's what's good
> 
> Well, the wifey had a son. I just stood by and watched :laugh:
> 
> Winter seems like an eternity away as soon as I have my last shred session.


 oh snap!!!! congrats Leo!!! a new bundle of joy, that great. 

as for me, i started school in the spring and bought a new motorcycle, to help me cope with winter anxieties ( unfortunately it didnt cure it )

i got that supermodel x too that i was asking you about last season....and i finally picked up the new cartels ESTs....i bought that board for one specific trip in mind in january.... you ready for this?? WHISTLERRRRRR:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice bro! I'm doing a trip to Heavenly Tahoe in December. I can't wait!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> Nice bro! I'm doing a trip to Heavenly Tahoe in December. I can't wait!


yo dude if MPDSNOWMAN makes another east coast meet, u gotta come up here. Im still regretting to this day that i didnt go with them to jay peak


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> yo dude if MPDSNOWMAN makes another east coast meet, u gotta come up here. Im still regretting to this day that i didnt go with them to jay peak


It's tough for me because of my baby. Definitely in the near future though. Would be sick to shred with all you guys. I think following MPD, KillClimbz, and Snowolf on their runs is going to be both scary and awesome!


----------

